# 16.6 Skimmer Skiff w/ 30hp Tohatsu Tiller



## SnailPowered (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey all and thanks in advance.

I had a run in with a manatee this past week on the lagoon and ended up, what looks like a rolled edge on my factory aluminum prop. I am not all that concerned as the factory prop is a 10x14 and leaves much to be desired in the holeshot department, to say the least. So I am looking to get a new "off the shelf" prop to start playing with. My first thoughts were an SLA3 10x12 but my wallet likes the price of Solas... obviously. 
I hear that the tohatsu's dont like the 4 blades and tend make alot of noise at idle, but that is just what i have read and as long as it isnt detrimental in anyway to the motor Id still consider them.
Please share your experiences, recommendations and thoughts, as anything will help. 

Boat Set Up:
Grab bar with RTIC 45
6.6gal tank - transom
24 group Battery - Transom
24 group battery - Bow
anchor - Bow

Currently:
2017 Tohatsu 30hp Tiller w/ trim and tilt
10x14 factory prop
Motor plate is equal with bottom of hull
RPM: Unknown (sorry no tach)
Top Speed: 30.5mph GPS (Solo @ 240lbs & fully rigged) 28mph GPS ( two @ 450lbs $ fully rigged)

What I am looking for to start:
Improved Holeshot
Not lose more than 3mph

Future Plans would be to run a jack plate to get the lower unit out of the water a bit more, and in turn be able to use my backrest again with the tiller extension. I plan to have the prop tuned by Halls Propeller Service as he is really close to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

Throw a tach on it before trying to prop! Factory wants these thing turning at the upper rpm range at wot! The noise at idle is prop chatter and almost all 4strokes running stainless wheels will have it, it’s not just 4blades. It is also no big deal, the 2 strokes have the prop chatter too... you just don’t hear it lol!


----------

